# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid dreaming when high?

## noodlepie

Hey guys, I'm noodlepie. I got into lucid dreaming about a year ago with mixed results, but then some personal stuff happened and I needed to sort my life out instead of trying to gain nocturnal superpowers. :Cheeky: 

Anyway, now I'm back again, started my new dream journal two nights ago, and I'm pretty excited.

Okay, enough digressing. My question is: Has anyone ever tried lucid dreaming when high? I think if you managed to become lucid under the influence of a recreational drug (my choice would be marijuana ::banana:: ) the dreams would be insane. Some of the deepest sleeps I've had in my life have been when I've been high, so the dreams should be pretty vivid. Your thoughts?

----------


## amydans

I have problems remembering dreams at all when I'm stoned, although this has only recently become a problem. When I first started smoking I could often vividly remember some of the most bizarre dreams I've ever had. Sleeping stoned certainly does affect your dreams... I can sometimes remember stoned dreams now but not as often. I certainly agree about the deep sleep, and lucid dreaming stoned would be amazing to master!
I live in a student town in Wales where everyone seems to be stoned and I've had a few friends find dream recall gets harder. I am new to this but I will experiment tonight and report back!! I think it could just be a matter of concentration...
Apart from that I've had some bizarre mushroom dreams, and I could easily fall asleep with some 2cb, I find it very relaxing... I have had lucid dreams in the past but this is the first thought of sharing them, or keeping a record. 
Lots of food for thought, makes me look forward to sleeping ^^

----------


## MythicDreams

Too many people on drugs these days  ::whyohwhy:: 

Ontopic, I think being high is detrimental to your dream recall for the duration.
Not sure why, but I read it in a tutorial on here I think. I'll see if I can find it.

----------


## amydans

> Too many people on drugs these days 
> 
> Ontopic, I think being high is detrimental to your dream recall for the duration.
> Not sure why, but I read it in a tutorial on here I think. I'll see if I can find it.



I agree there seems to be too many people 'on' drugs, but do I think that as the use of drugs raises definite questions about the possibilities and restraints of consciousness so does lucid dreaming, and as such their combination can provide new insights for the dreamer. When one lucid dreams the line between the conscious and the unconscious blurs, between the real and the unreal, and the singular and abstract nature of our perception becomes an infinite realm of possibility.

The chemicals of the brain naturally create our everyday consciousness, the one we exist in day to day - some may find use in creating or entering a temporary, abstracted consciousness from which to view things. 

Interestingly things like binaural beats can influence ones dreams by controlling brainwaves. Many say the last century in neuroscience was the century of the chemical, and this will be the century of the wave. Dream recall will certainly be effected by chemicals, but this will differ, like all things, between each person. Perhaps for those who can't recall dreams from under a chemical influence, or do not wish to break the law, experimentation with waves and binaural beats could provide a more productive and interesting 'dream aid'. 

I'll find a link for a good binaural talk that might be an interesting view ^^

----------


## noodlepie

> Too many people on drugs these days 
> 
> Ontopic, I think being high is detrimental to your dream recall for the duration.
> Not sure why, but I read it in a tutorial on here I think. I'll see if I can find it.



Well too many people drink and smoke too. Studies have shown that cannabis is less harmful than alcohol and tobacco, and that's the only recreational drug I use.

Back on topic, my dream recall is still pretty damn crappy, so I can't try yet :Sad:  I'd like to try in about a month though, when I can recall my dreams easier.

----------


## TheScientist33

I definitely am an avid pot smoker (gotta love it) but I have yet to remember any dream I have had while high. I don't even remember dreaming, much less anything about the dream. I feel like if I could get past this, the dreams would be incredible, because my dreams are usually pretty strange and abnormal anyway (I have pretty bad recall though, unfortunately). If you find a way to help increase dream recall while sleeping high, let me know because I would definitely be interested in it.

On second thought, you'd almost have to wake up in the middle of the night and pack a bowl in order to dream high because if you sleep a normal night, by the time you hit rem sleep, most of the effects will have worn off by then, no?

----------


## Naiya

I would think it would be harder to LD, because weed is a depressant. It makes your brain slow down and makes you less focused. Not only that, but it's not so good for memory. Even if you got lucid, you might not remember it!

I have never had a lucid high, but I _have_ had a lucid drunk once. It pretty much felt the same, only with the added bonus of feeling a little drunk. My decision-making wasn't so great, either. I believe I got into a fight with a DC and passed out before I could throw the first punch. Then I woke up, still in the dream, to another DC who was none too happy about my behavior.  ::chuckle::

----------


## TheScientist33

I have had a few really crazy, vivid, long dreams while drunk. My dreams usually only last a few minutes but one time when I fell asleep drunk (NOT passed out, not that drunk) I had a dream that felt like it was hours long.

----------


## noodlepie

> On second thought, you'd almost have to wake up in the middle of the night and pack a bowl in order to dream high because if you sleep a normal night, by the time you hit rem sleep, most of the effects will have worn off by then, no?



What you could do is pack a bowl, go to sleep, then wake up at like 4:30AM and smoke it. :Shades wink: 
Wait, no. 4:20AM! ::banana:: 





> I would think it would be harder to LD, because weed is a depressant. It makes your brain slow down and makes you less focused. Not only that, but it's not so good for memory. Even if you got lucid, you might not remember it!



You make a good point. But _if_ you were able to be focused enough to get lucid and then actually remember it afterwards, I bet it would be a pretty awesome experience. I've found that for me, marijuana doesn't really affect my memory to the extent it seems to affect others. But maybe that's just me, I don't know.

----------


## surealization

I am currently trying to balance out my herb smoking with my dreaming too. For me I find it harder to remember dreams the more stoned I am. So my experiment for the next week or so is to smoke in the day. Leave at least four hours if not more, to come down from the hit before bed. If this doesn't work I will have to space out my smoking because I really want a lucid dream!
Peace

----------


## noodlepie

I didn't realize there were so many stoners on DV ::shock:: 
I thought I was all alone... 

On a side note, I find it quite funny that you can report your own posts.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I smoke a lot, but I am aware that smoking is probably the _worst_ thing I could do for dream recall. Whenever my recall starts to wane, and I want to get back into my dreaming, I stop smoking (or smoking so late). I haven't noticed any change in dream content, due to marijuana, at all. My dreams are just as chaotic and 'out there', when I'm sober. In fact, I don't know if any of the recreational drugs I've ever done have affected my dream content. I'd pretty much written them off as ineffective.

----------


## JamesLD

although most people say marijuana destroys there dream recall, i have had a lucid dream when i went to bed stoned

----------


## Lunica

I would have a lucid dream nearly 70% of the time when I was stoned.

I found it very easy to get into sleep paralysis as I could relax rather quick.

I found I had better dreams when stoned and more lucids!

----------

